# Leftover Rib Meat Stew w/Q



## meatball (Sep 9, 2009)

I smoked a 4-5 racks of spare ribs on the weekend that I had trimmed to St. Louis style. The ribs themselves, for the most part, were eaten that day. But, I had all of the trimmings that I had also smoked, so I made a nice stew last night that I thought I'd share - quick and easy!

Used the following ingredients: smoked rib meat, Italian turkey sausage, great northern beans, diced tomatoes, onion, celery, carrot, 4-5 cloves of garlic, dried thyme and red wine. 





I cooked the sausage first,



Then I added the veggies and cooked them down until they were almost soft...then added a half cup of red wine...



Added about a quarter cup more of red wine and the tomatoes, beans and meat...



It was quite a tasty meal, had a very smoky, hearty flavor, with a nice cold brew and a loaf of crusty Italian bread!



Now I need to smoke more ribs!


----------



## fired up (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## ronp (Sep 9, 2009)

Man that looks good.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 9, 2009)

That sure sounds like a great idea for left overs. Now all I need is some ribs left over when I smoke some.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great & sounds wonderful. Nice Work!


----------



## rons (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice idea, looks great!


----------



## benjaminr (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice call on the beer!

Stew looks fantastic also!


----------

